# Just in Time.............



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 24, 2019)

A Rainbow Trout for the Fly Fishing pen and a Mule deer buck for the 30 cal Bolt Action pen. 
Waterslide decals on some Curly Maple ready to ship. Both finished with 6 coats of
MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## Randy328 (Dec 24, 2019)

Nice, simple,(as in not over extravagant) beautiful.


----------



## magpens (Dec 24, 2019)

Outstanding !!!! .... as usual, Les !!!  You're a master of your craft !!!


----------



## Sataro (Dec 25, 2019)

Outstanding work as usual.


----------

